# Mike James traded to Houston for Juwan Howard



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Mike James and Justin Reed traded to Houston for Juwan Howard*

Official? Not for sure, but ESPN has the news that it will be soon..

here's the link..

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2903593

The Minnesota Timberwolves and Houston Rockets, who have been discussing a Mike James-for-Juwan Howard swap in one form or another since the February trade deadline, have agreed in principle to finally complete that deal this month, ESPN.com has learned.

An announcement of the trade's completion could be made as early as this week, according to NBA front-office sources.

The holdup stems from the possibility that another player or two could be added to the deal, sources say. The teams, though, have verbally agreed to a straight-up exchange of James for Howard at the very least.

The Timberwolves beat out Houston for James' free-agent signature last summer because of their willingness to include a trade kicker in the well-traveled point guard's four-year, $23.4 million contract, but the acquisition was questioned from the start after Minnesota landed Randy Foye in the 2006 draft.

James then struggled to make an impact with his new team, averaging just 10.1 points in 25.3 minutes per game and eventually losing his starting spot after enjoying a breakout season in Toronto in 2005-06.

A strong recruiting pitch from Wolves forward Kevin Garnett -- along with the trade bonus he held out for in negotiations -- convinced James to spurn similar financial offers from the Dallas Mavericks and the Rockets, even though he maintains an offseason home in Houston. But the intense Garnett and the chatty James clashed almost from the start, according to club sources, adding to the Wolves' remorse after it quickly became apparent that there wasn't rotation room for James and Foye.

So the Wolves decided by midseason that they would try to move their lone significant offseason acquisition and were on the verge of sending James to Houston for Howard when the deal fell through on Feb. 22, in part because the Rockets were reluctant to change the chemistry on a team that wound up overcoming numerous injuries to win 52 games.

But Houston's interest in James and adding depth to its backcourt under new coach Rick Adelman hasn't wavered, thanks to the 31-year-old's successful stint with the Rockets in the second half of the 2004-05 season.

"This has been difficult," James told ESPN.com in late March when asked to describe his debut season with the Wolves. "Physically, mentally, emotionally … all of the above."

Garnett, meanwhile, is expected to welcome the arrival of Howard, a 34-year-old former All-Star, after publicly calling -- repeatedly -- for more size in the Wolves' frontcourt and more of a veteran presence in the locker room.

Howard averaged 9.7 points and 5.9 rebounds in 26.6 minutes per game last season. His contract is one year shorter than James' deal, with just two seasons to run at $14.3 million.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

okey dokie


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

They have agree for the trade. The trade is coming down no doubt, but more details will come.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Now we need to fill the hole at PF. 

If MJ plays like he did the last time as a Rocket, then our PG rotation will be set.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

You guys got a great deal. Congrats.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4887975.html


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Personally I have no feelings either way about Mike James... he didn't do a thing for me when I saw him with the Twolves this year.

I don't mind giving up Howard though, he did well when Yao went down, but he was such a streaky shooter the rest of the time. I think he was the closest thing that this team had to a leader though.. so I don't know who will step up to take that position on this team.

And they need one bad.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Now I am wondering who else is going to go? 

James/Alston/Snyder/Head/Lucas/Vspan?? Somebody is going to be going somewhere this off season...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

wow that was out of the blue, playoffs not even over yet!

Welcome back MJ. I guess that basically means the VSpan project is over (not that it really actually started...)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hmm this PF void is making me wonder...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> wow that was out of the blue, playoffs not even over yet!
> 
> Welcome back MJ. I guess that basically means the VSpan project is over (not that it really actually started...)


I am curious to know who is going to go next. Right now we have too many guards. 

James/Alston/Head/Snyder/Lucas/Vspan


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

something else is probably in the works for the rockets to trade away their safety net at PF. considering how few players of trade value we have, i wouldnt be surprised to see head traded to help get a PF (or maybe a higher pick to grab a quality forward).


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Mike James is a great player in nba 2k7 so this is an excellent addition


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Block said:


> Mike James is a great player in nba 2k7 so this is an excellent addition


[email protected] your way of putting together an actual roster.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Pointing towards a PF in the draft?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Goodbye Rafer and/or V-Span?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Goodbye Rafer and/or V-Span?


VSpan's good as gone unless Adelman wants to play around with him. I hope this does signal the end of Alston though.


----------



## nanoBeast (Oct 16, 2005)

The Wolves, for some strange reason have always wanted Juwan Howard. (silly McHale)

They had offered Cassell for Howard initially but JVG did not want to part with his pet Juwan.
Then, last season at the trading deadline, Howard and Mike James swap was looked at.

Not surprising that right after Gundy is gone, Howard gets shipped out immediately. Lucky for us, McHale is still around to, not only take Howard, but actually give us a player in return who can contribute.

Mike James will be used by Adelman in a Bobby Jackson way. He will most probably come off the bench as a sparkplug,and score some points. Mike James is a very similar player to Bobby Jackson. Even the personalities seem to match.

Excellent trade for Rockets from a Rockets fan's perspective.
Excellent trade for Rockets from a Timberwolves fan's persective.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yay? Houston we have a problem again in the PF spot.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

giordun said:


> Yay? Houston we have a problem again in the PF spot.


We've always had a problem with PF. I'm sorry to see Howard go. I hope he knows we appreciated his help. He was a cool guy. But I'm glad MJ is back. Why did we trade him for Alston???


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

No I think this year with the emergence of Chuck Hayes the PF spot became less of a problem. The year before Jeff Van Gundy was playing Juwan Howard excessively when we had Stromile Swift who could've had a little more love.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I didn't expect this would be the first trade that we would make. This is a good trade. Now to look for a PF.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The Rockets aren't stupid enough to make a trade to make our bad PF position even worse.

I think they're gonna start using Novak.

Ok I have no idea who they want to pursue now. The only people that they have been pursuing that can play the PF are Shard and Artest.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i wouldnt be surprised to see adelman more willing than jvg to play around with battier at the 4 for 10 minutes a game.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

MIKE JAMES....WHO!?!?

I like the fact we get rid of some $$$ w/ Howard


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

We need PF's that are not undersized. Not taking away from what Chuckie can do, but he cannot defend. Sure, he can get the occasional offensive rebound, but when it comes to guarding Duncan/Garnett/Amare/Sheed, Hayes just does not have that SIZE. What I want to do is package either Alston/VSpan(if he chooses not to play)/#26 or Head/#26 for a top 10 pick, to get that PF we need!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

AZNoob said:


> Not taking away from what Chuckie can do, but he cannot defend.


Are you serious?? Were you even watching the games? One of the best things Chuck can do is defend. The only way you can get around him on the block is if you can jump over him. Which is what Duncan and Garnett had to do. 

Don't get me wrong, I thought Chuck was a reserve to begin with, seeing him start shocked the "heck" out of me. But he can defend the four's in the league just as well as anyone else could, the people you are talking about are the superstars. 

When Battier can't keep Kobe from scoring 30+ do you say its because Shane is a poor defender or because Kobe is just that good.

The only thing Chuck can't do is block those stars, but not that many people can. The biggest problem when he plays those guys on the defensive end is the "star" calls they get on fouls. Cause as much as we complain about Chuck making dumb fouls, there were just as many that were bogus.

If you want someone that can guard them more effectively than Chuck, you are going to be hard pressed to afford that player, because likely they are one of the bigger stars in the league. In reality what the Rockets want is someone who can guard on the block as well as Chuck and shoot outside jumpers on the other end of the court.

Okay sorry for the semi rant... since we both agree that you need a more athletic PF, but you can't disrespect the reason Hayes made it this far, his defense.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> MIKE JAMES....WHO!?!?
> 
> I like the fact we get rid of some $$$ w/ Howard


James' contract is worth about $18 mil with player option for '09/'10 while Howard's contract is about $14.25 mil with 2 years left on his contract, along with player option in '08/'09.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Good trade for the Rockets.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

There is a rumor that Justin Reed may be part of the deal as well... 

http://www.startribune.com/wolves/story/1244840.html

According to the ESPN report, other players could be included before the deal is finally announced -- something Duffy said could happen as soon as today. For example, it is believed there was talk of including Wolves forward Justin Reed in the deal. But the core of the deal is James for Howard.


----------



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

now that the trade go on, as a twolves fan, i say that i dont like it,
even that MJ wasnt playing as good as he can, that i think is alot, but i dont think that howard is the guy we need, he is a good player but not what we need, well maybe he can do some dirty work, pull down some rebound and improve the chemistry and D of the team, but i was looking for joakim noah to do so, well, i dont think any of the 2 teams will stay so for the next season, im looking forward for another trade besides the draft,


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

It's official

http://www.nba.com/rockets/news/Rockets_acquire_James_Reed_in-228702-34.html

HOUSTON -- The Rockets are turning to a familiar face to provide some much-needed help in their backcourt.

Mike James, who made a pit stop in Houston during the 2004-05 season, will resume his career with the Rockets after the franchise traded Juwan Howard to the Minnesota Timberwolves Thursday to acquire the veteran point guard. Houston also received reserve forward Justin Reed in the deal.

The move brings another ballhandler to Houston's roster who can create for himself off the dribble and fills the team's need for more veteran depth in the backcourt.

"We are excited to have Mike back," Rockets general manager Daryl Morey said. "He is a proven player who will add championship experience and scoring punch to our team. Juwan has been a true professional and a key contributor to our franchise on and off the court. We wish him well."

James, 31, is a gritty veteran who can play either guard position and has shown solid shooting range. During his six-year career, the guard has averaged 11.5 points, 4.0 assists and 2.5 rebounds. He is a 38.2 percent career shooter from three-point range.

With the Rockets, James became a reliable scorer off the bench in 27 games. He scored in double figures 16 times and had a strong postseason for the Rockets by canning 46.8 percent of his shots in Houston's 2005 first round series against Dallas.

Following that season, the Rockets traded him to Toronto for Rafer Alston. James had a career season with the Raptors in 2005-06, averaging 20.3 points and knocking down 44.2 percent of his three-point attempts. The Rockets pursued James as a free agent this past summer along with several other clubs before the point guard signed with the Timberwolves.

James, who is building a home in the Houston area, will be joining a franchise that went into the offseason seeking more backcourt depth. The team relied almost solely on Alston at point guard during the 2007 playoffs with the veteran logging 44.1 minutes in the seven-game series.

Reed, 25, will join James in Houston. The fourth-year forward, who spent past 1 1/2 seasons in Minnesota, appeared in 41 games with the Timberwolves this season. The 6-foot-9 forward averaged 2.6 points and 1.1 rebounds in 7.8 minutes.

Howard, 34, started 38 games for the Rockets last season, but primarily provided veteran leadership off the bench. He averaged 9.7 points and 5.9 rebounds.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Reed? Well I still hope we move some players for a PF. I think we are trying to make salary room to add a certain somebody...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

We got Reed in return also. Well, I think there is more trades to come. But we can really develop him in to something good.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Got to fix that PF problem

But more importantly why Reed?

We now have to start the culling process. Unless Jake & Bonzi are definately not staying????? Those are the only two who can leave yes????????

We have 16 on the roster now by my count. And 5 of them are PG & 7 are SG/SF players.

Yao/Mutombo/Tsakilidis
Hayes
Battier/Wells/Reed/Novak
McGrady/Head/Snyder
Alston/James/Spanoulis/Lucas/Sura

I hope to see the departure of Sura at the very least. Guy is just eating up salary space.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

yea why the heck do we need reed? he is listed 6-8 sf what the hell do we need him for? maybe use his 
$1 mil for like a trade thing later on?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

LOLZ Lmao They say we also got Justin Reed


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

lingi1206 said:


> yea why the heck do we need reed? he is listed 6-8 sf what the hell do we need him for? maybe use his
> $1 mil for like a trade thing later on?


You are complaining against the fact that we got an extra player? Wow, apocalypse might as well be upon us then, eh?

Reed may be instrumental in getting a better PF...we can now package Reed/Alston/#26 for a PF or a higher up draft pick, perhaps top 13-15!

If anything, he can get Mac and Yao's drinks for them during practice...jk, Justin!

Sidenote: Good job for the Cavs for making the finals, and congrats to the Spurs for winning it all. Parker was AMAZING in the Finals...deserved MVP.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> One of the best things Chuck can do is defend.


 Second best is offense, right? Oh...wait...



HayesFan said:


> The only way you can get around him on the block is if you can jump over him.


 That, or shoot over him...which is what TD and KG did. 



HayesFan said:


> When Battier can't keep Kobe from scoring 30+ do you say its because Shane is a poor defender or because Kobe is just that good.


 I'm sorry, isn't Battier on the trading block? If his defense is to be commended, why is he in talks? And don't give me that "his offense isn't up to par" speech. See Bruce Bowen. Is he in any trade talks? And don't use Kobe as an example. How about Paul Pierce instead?



HayesFan said:


> The only thing Chuck can't do is block those stars


 Show me a game where he made a three. Oh, and did a 1080 degree between the legs dunk. 



HayesFan said:


> If you want someone that can guard them more effectively than Chuck, you are going to be hard pressed to afford that player, because likely they are one of the bigger stars in the league.


 Did you watch the finals? Anderson Varejao did a decent job on Duncan in Game 4.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hayes is a GREAT defender. What hurts him against players like Duncan, and KG is his size. And those two players are on a whole different level then him. How many PF's in this league can hold them down?

What Hayes lacks is offense. But His defense and hustle are his two most important skills.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> I'm sorry, isn't Battier on the trading block? If his defense is to be commended, why is he in talks? And don't give me that "his offense isn't up to par" speech. See Bruce Bowen. Is he in any trade talks? And don't use Kobe as an example. How about Paul Pierce instead?


Battier is on the trading block because we're looking to trade for a starting quality PF, and believe it or not other teams don't want our trash in return for what we want so we have to consider trading good players like Battier. It also happens that Battier's natural position is the same as one of our superstars Tracy McGrady.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Im just wondering what Howard thinks of this trade?

I've not heard any comments from his camp or any other Rocket player


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

crazyfan said:


> Im just wondering what Howard thinks of this trade?
> 
> I've not heard any comments from his camp or any other Rocket player


the only comment ive seen is from alston
"No one's called me and said where this leaves me or what direction the team is trying to go by having two starting point guards," said Alston, a childhood friend of James'. "I'll be 31. Mike will be 32. At this point in your career, you're (trying) to win a title."
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4891998.html


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It's official, we have Justin Reed. He's supposed to be very athletic and Hoopshype says

Plays both forward spots... Very long... Tough defender... Decent mid-range game.

Sounds like a Jeff Van Gundy player.

Well obviously Reed is not the answer at the PF position so we're still waiting for him.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I guess we can p[ackage Reed in a trade

Lets hope so


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't see Rafer staying. They both share a too similiar of a game for them both to be on the team. You guys will like Reed though. He brings a little of everything, and he's got some decent handles for a bigger guy.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

giordon I know you asked in the SEC video thread for some video Justin Reed. I can't find any footage online, so I will have to see if I have any of the tapes from 03 still and upload them. I believe that was his senior year and they made it to maybe the sweet sixteen??


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rafer and Mike James don't have a similar game. Rafer really should be a passing point guard that can drive/dish in the lane.

Mike James is more of a scoring point guard and can come off as a spark off the bench.

Whopee Justin Reed looks promising.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Very nice trade. Hopefully James decides to give a crap and returns to form.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

HayesFan said:


> giordon I know you asked in the SEC video thread for some video Justin Reed. I can't find any footage online, so I will have to see if I have any of the tapes from 03 still and upload them. I believe that was his senior year and they made it to maybe the sweet sixteen??


No Idea, but I just want to see what he can do.


----------

